# Midnightkid333's Artwork Gallery



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aloha, and welcome to the place where I am planning to put all my pictures in. This Log will mostly be a place where I can keep all my art in a neat and tidy fashion, But comments are greatly appreciated aswell. I finally found out how to post pictures without having to make them "attached thumbnails", so I am quite excited to share my art and see what everyone has to say about my work. I am always accepting criticism, since it will greatly help me with my future artwork. 

Until now, I didn't even know this "sketches and art" forum existed, so I have decided to share my art with you all. Some of my art is better than others, but it never hurts to post some stuff that I am not too fond of, because someone else may instantly fall in love with it. 


2008 (roughly)

Celestial Dragonfly








8.5" x 11" Mechanical Pencil

One of my earliest pieces. Made in early '08. Plenty of praise has been brought on from this one, mostly because this was the style I was starting up. It was the first picture I made using the tribal approach, so people were very fascinated by its appearance. I can never seem to get a perfect picture of this one because of its tiny details on the wings. I take pictures of my art because I don't have a scanner. Also, Ignore all the random writing on it, I didn't think this picture would be so good back then, so there is a lot of sloppy writing on it. btw that brown thing on the right-hand side of the picture is just a small piece of plastic. My uncle saw this as a huge set of eyes. Other people have said things like, and I quote: "this is sweet.. what is it ?". This was written before I titled it, so I feel a bit like im spoiling your imagination when I title these abstract-like drawings

----------

Broken Butterfly








8.5" x 11" Mechanical Pencil

during my early years of High School, I was really into tribal artwork, making pictures out of awkward shapes of triangles and other obscure shapes. This Piece is an example of what I was doing at that time. I created this picture because everyone always ooo'd and awe'd at my Celestial Dragonfly, and said things like "this is the greatest blah blah blah", so I wanted to make something similar to the dragonfly, but still be quite different, so I made the Broken Butterfly to be a direct competition piece so people would see my Dragonfly, and then I would show them this, since the people that saw my dragonfly thought as though I couldn't do anything better, as if it was the best I could get, which was wrong.

----------

Tribal Skull








6" x 9" Mechanical Pencil

This one was just made in my small sketchbook, before I upgraded to a full-sized 8.5 x 11 hardcover book. It is also a good example of my style that I was exercising. People have seen this as Majoras Mask from the Legend of Zelda game, a "vaati spawn" (something from Legend of zelda) and even a Turtle. The picture was rotated 270 degrees when those people saw the turtle and this so-called "vaati spawn", so it just goes to show how much a picture can change if it is rotated.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of mine. The majority of them are 8.5 x 11, since I haven't Quite begun working with other medias and sizes of paper. I will be posting the rest later, but for now, I have other things to do.

This one is called "Hollow Tree". If you are Canadian, you might know a thing or two about it.










this Tree has been an Iconic Landmark to Stanley Park in Vancouver for over 700 years. It was cut down in 2008 because many people were in fear that the tree would fall. I don't know if they preserved the tree after they cut it down, but what I do know is that there is still the stump of the tree. It kind of reminds me of the Leaning Tower of Pisa, just not really man-made. References can be found here. I drew this tree for my art class. We were supposed to draw a famous (non-man-made) landmark, so I chose this. It turned out better than expected.

[edit] I read further into the article. They are turning the tree into a tunnel.

----------

Hand of Death








12" x 13" HB Pencil

This piece was me messing around with the legs of a Spider in some rough work. I then transferred the legs of a spider to the fingers of a Human hand. It adds great overlapping lines and a nice focal point to attract attention. I have long fingers, so it was easy to model with my own hand for this picture to make sure I had all the right lengths of fingers. this piece is one of my favorites because it controls the viewers eye so much. You see the hand, then you trail down his spine. It provokes thought from the bones of a spine and sparks conversations, because weird, preposterous things like this tend to do that. I did a preliminary drawing of this earlier on in my sketchbook, so I might post that one aswell in the future.

----------

Sand Beast









This one was from a "How to Draw" book, so it's not exactly my original design. It was done a while ago when I wasn't the best at art, so I borrowed a how-to-draw book and drew this. It looks a lot less awesome in the book, so I threw on all the asthetic stuff to make it look cooler. I decided to post it anyway because its just an interesting picture. 

---------

Birds, Humans and Eight-Armed Winged Female Alligators









this looks way better when its un-censored, but rules are rules. This piece was mostly just a challenge piece. I drew it during my body positions unit in Art Class, so I figured it would help me out alot if I tried incorporating some human body compositions into my work. A friend of mine said it was really well done, so I would consider it a successful piece. It was drawn in my sketchbook, so I might just take it out and frame it or something because it's my favorite picture and I hope it is your favorite picture as well.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's Kinda fun to do the Impossible









This picture was for an art class assignment. "It's kinda fun to do the Impossible" is a quote from Walt Disney. I chose to draw a man doing a handstand on a 45 degree angle incline. It's impossible to do one because you will simple fall over from the cruel laws of physics. I decided to post it because it shows that not all of my work is the greatest. All Artists have their good work and their not-so-good work, so I decided to show some work that might not make it into my college portfolio.

----------

Fly Fishing








14" x 18" Acrylic Paint

This piece was my Summative for Art Class. We were to make anything we desired, it just had to follow the principles and/or elements of design. This picture shows a small child fishing, when a bird eats his lure and flys away. Simple idea and provokes thought. It's mostly just an experiment piece, since I've never used Acrylic paint Before. 

It is framed in the Picture at the moment and it takes alot of effort to remove the piece from the frame, so I took a picture of it while it was still in the frame, so just try to ignore the glare/reflection on the glass.

----------

Man with Folded Arms 








18" x 24" Charcoal

This is my first experience with Charcoal. It was a big battle to get it looking right, and took alot of time. Charcoal requires alot of layering, so Making things like this take alot of patience to get right. You have to put on a layer of black, blend it it, put on another layer of black, blend it in, put on a bit of white to lighten it up a bit, blend it in and keep doing that until it looks right. It is my media of Choice because it is actually quite fun to use (I know that sounds weird, but it is). it keeps me busy with a picture for an extended period of time, so I have a lot of time to spend on a picture that is being made of charcoal. The frame this is in was made of cardboard, since I don't have a Frame big enough to fit the picture. I've heard that frames are quite expensive, so I'm a bit unsure about buying one, since I'd say that my cardboard frame is good enough. I want something fancy and almost oriental, but that will not come cheap (obviously). The back structure is a mirror that just happened to have 18" x 24" dimensions. the cardboard and mirror are safely held together by duct tape. I haveanother Charcoal Picture in the works right now and is quite close to being finished, so I will add that one to the collection when it's Complete.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Not bad. I draw too. Just I draw Orks, orks, and more orks.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

lol thanks bro, doesnt drawing orks get a bit tiring after a while?


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

nice gallery midnightkid +rep for your work


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

10 to New Orleans








Photoshop. 969p X 658p

This is something I did on Adobe photoshop. It is a reference to the House of the Rising Sun. I used patterns and colour to make the man attract attention. I basically made this by finding images on google and carefully cropping out the part of the picture I wanted, then I strung them together to make this. I tried to give the sign a bit of a glow to the lettering to make it stand out a bit more and to not put all the focus on the man. I will possibly be putting up more photoshop works in the near future, when some of my other projects are done. I am also planning on putting up some 40K related works. Until then, I'll leave you with this.

btw, my signature took up a nice amount of time to finally put it all together, so I might not be as motivated to make progress with other works as usual. I'll post other works when they're finally done... which isn't for a while. 

My media and Visual arts classes are cramming me to finish the required curriculum for the semester, so I need to rush my _school works_, rather than stuff like this.


----------

